# What do you think about the Garmin 76cx gps



## TarponStalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I would like to get a handheld GPS for hunting. West Marine has the Garmin GPS map76cx on sale for $149.00. Does anyone have this unit that can give me some info on whether or not this is a good deal and a good unit? I think you must buy the map card separately which runs about $100. 
I would like to be able to put in maps for western states in case I get back out there to elk hunt.

Thanks.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 9, 2011)

Love my GPS Map60CSX...and I also bought a $100 card for New Mexico where I elk hunt. All the Garmins are well constructed and very user friendly. Make sure you get the 1:24,000 cards instead of the 1:100,000 stuff...


----------

